# Just upgraded to VIP-722 (install scheduled on the 13th)



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I just upgraded my Dish Package. I was holding off until the last days of my upgrade offer since I have VOOM.

After a 30 min call with CSR I told them I want the 722 or no deal. Long time Dish customer and I own my 942. Since I have the voom package they sent me the card in the mail for 622 upgrade with no lease fee, 10$ off the new HD package for 10 mo, etc. 

They were going to give a one time 10$ credit if I sent them my 942 which I own...are they kidding. 

Since I follow these forms I know that the 722 is due out within the next two weeks. After being put on hold four times to check if a 722 even exist, they finally said oh....I guess we can do that for you. A tech will be out on the 13th. Will see if they show up with the 722 in hand. 

If this all works out Kudos go out to dish for keeping a long time customer. And by the way, it probably didn’t hurt to state that I really did not want to move to Direct TV....but that never would happen.

Bnwtrout


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

well, good luck with that. I don't know that I'd want to be one of the first 722 owners myself, but hope it works out.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

lpmiller said:


> well, good luck with that. I don't know that I'd want to be one of the first 722 owners myself


Excellent point.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree that I may be in for some unknowns with the new model, however, for the most part the 722 is a 622 with more storage. Although the 622 has had some issues there not major and Dish has learned from prior hardware releases that it’s in their best interest to give customers something that works out of the box.

If this was some ground breaking technology upgrade I would stay away from it. I am just trying to stay ahead of yet another upgrade a year from now. Who knows MPEG 6 or some other compression may be on the horizon and then we all start over again


----------



## goldenbear (Nov 2, 2006)

what was the price for the 722 compared to the 622?


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Everything I have read about this says the ViP722 will not come out until the 15th.

Do let us know what happens right after your install.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

So, if we are leasing the 622, is there a low cost way to trade it in for the 722?

Ken


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

So what are the differences from the 622 to the 722?


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

kstevens said:


> So, if we are leasing the 622, is there a low cost way to trade it in for the 722?
> 
> Ken


I think you will need to call, my situation is a little different since I own my 942. They offered me the 622 for a no cost lease and because I had the first HD package with VOOM programming I pressed the issue of not wanting to upgrade twice since the 722 is being release this month. MSRP cost between the 622/722 from what information I have is ~ $200 if you were to buy.

The ViP722 DVR is a dual-tuner, two-TV HD-DVR receiver with 
more record time than the ViP622. The ViP722 DVR has a larger 
hard drive and it can record up to 350 hours of standard-definition 
programming or up to 55 hours of HD programming. Some of this may be used for VOD services. It's not clear as of yet what they will do.

(*Compared to the ViP622 DVR, which records up to 
200 hours of standard-definition programming or up to 30 
hours of HD programming).


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

essentially, it's supposed to be a 622 with a bigger drive as far as I know, but I would not be surprised for there to be some 'under the hood' differences that may or may not be really noticeable to the user. I honestly haven't heard. It may very well be essentially a revision change with a larger harddrive, but I tend to doubt it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like a Black 622 with a 500 gig drive to me.










http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/dish-network-vip722-dvr-1160.shtml


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Were back to black.... May have to get a 722, it will go better with my black DVD player and my black Yamaha receiver..


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 722 will have HD video on demand features that the 622 won't have.


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good Luck, I have been waiting for going on two weeks now for someone to show up. Service Stinks!!


----------

